# iCloud et photothèque



## Yuuna83 (15 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
J’ai cherché de partout une réponse mais impossible de comprendre comment la photothèque et iCloud fonctionnent... 

Je sauvegarde toujours mes photos dans « images ». Elle n’apparaissent pas dans photothèque ni dans iCloud. Seulement, je voudrais pouvoir les sauvegarder pour éviter de les perdre.
Quelqu’un pourrait m’expliquer comment faire ?
Merci par avance !


----------



## ericse (15 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
La photothèque et iCloud Photo fonctionnent tous les deux avec l'application Photos (ou iPhoto sur les anciens Mac).
Il faut donc ouvrir cette application et si les photos n'y sont pas, les importer.

Et en plus, pour sauvegarder les données de son Mac, il faut utiliser Time Machine avec un disque externe.


----------



## MrTom (15 Mai 2021)

Hello,

Je comprends que tes photos sont dans le dossier Images, dans le Finder.
Pour qu'elles apparaissent dans la Photothèque et qu'elles soient dans iCloud, il faut utiliser le logiciel Photos sur ton Mac et y importer tes photos (en glisser-déposé par exemple, mais cela dépend de la quantité que tu as à importer).

Dans Photos également, il faut vérifier que la Photothèque iCloud est activée : menu *Photos* > *Préférences* > onglet *iCloud* > *Photos iCloud* doit être coché. Je te conseille de cocher *Télécharger les originaux sur ce Mac*.

À noter :

le transfert peut etre très long en fonction de la quantité de photos et la qualité de ta connexion internet. Mais laisse le faire, il finira par y parvenir.
la quantité de donnée peut faire exploser ton quota de données iCloud. Clairement, un forfait à 50Go peut-être nécessaire (0,99 centimes par mois).


----------



## Yuuna83 (7 Juin 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je comprends que tes photos sont dans le dossier Images, dans le Finder.
> Pour qu'elles apparaissent dans la Photothèque et qu'elles soient dans iCloud, il faut utiliser le logiciel Photos sur ton Mac et y importer tes photos (en glisser-déposé par exemple, mais cela dépend de la quantité que tu as à importer).
> ...


Bonjour,

merci pour votre réponse,

Je vais donc glisser les photos mais en effet ça va prendre énormément de temps car j’ai beaucoup de photo !

Merci encore !
Bonne journée


----------



## izel mor (7 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Attention également à l’organisation du dossier Images utilisé par Photos.
Tu dois avoir actuellement une organisation manuelle comme tu utilises ce dossier en simple stockage.
Photos va s’organiser à l’insu de ton plein gré. Il faut donc que tu puisses retrouver tes petits après le transfert.


----------



## Yuuna83 (8 Juin 2021)

izel mor a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Attention également à l’organisation du dossier Images utilisé par Photos.
> Tu dois avoir actuellement une organisation manuelle comme tu utilises ce dossier en simple stockage.
> Photos va s’organiser à l’insu de ton plein gré. Il faut donc que tu puisses retrouver tes petits après le transfert.


Actuellement j’ai fait des dossier par date et par « shooting ». Ça veut dire que tout sera mélangé ? :/


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2021)

Il va falloir refaire tout le rangement. Le mieux étant de créer des albums dans Photo au fur et à mesure que tu importes celle-ci. 

Pourquoi veux-tu tes photos sur iCloud ? Sauvegarde, synchronisation entre les appareils, partage ?


----------



## Yuuna83 (8 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Il va falloir refaire tout le rangement. Le mieux étant de créer des albums dans Photo au fur et à mesure que tu importes celle-ci.
> 
> Pourquoi veux-tu tes photos sur iCloud ? Sauvegarde, synchronisation entre les appareils, partage ?


D’accord merci 

en fait c’est surtout pour éviter de les perdre si mon mac rend l’âme car je tiens énormément à toutes ces photos …


----------



## sergiodadi (8 Juin 2021)

Yuuna83 a dit:


> Actuellement j’ai fait des dossier par date et par « shooting ». Ça veut dire que tout sera mélangé ? :/



Non   



gwen a dit:


> Il va falloir refaire tout le rangement.



Non  

Photos peut utiliser le nom d'un dossier et *garder la hiérarchie des dossiers et sous dossiers.  Oui, il est possible de garder la structure des dossiers:*

J'ai déjà importé des photos AVEC des dossiers et sous dossiers dans l'application *Photos* simplement en glissant le dossier de plus haut niveau sur l'icône de l'application *Photos*. De mémoire il y a une question du genre , "_Conserver l'organisation des dossiers ? _" , j'étais sous *High Sierra* à ce moment là avec la version de Photos correspondante. Les dossiers et sous-dossiers avaient gardés leur hiérarchie 

Voir ici les explications (en anglais).

ps: je viens d'essayer avec _*Catalina et Big Sur *_, ça fonctionne toujours


----------



## Yuuna83 (8 Juin 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Non
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaah ! Super ! Merci pour ces informations ! J’essaierai ce soir !


----------

